# My new girl :D



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

A few days ago I was browsing the local fb free adds as you do, and I spotted an add for a couple of rabbits FTGH. They were being advertised by the sister of someone who I helped home a couple of rabbits from in February so decided to send her a message (I won't lie, I was very annoyed that the sisters had just refilled the hutch after last time but wanted to help sort the rabbits out).

It turns out they are moving again and need to rehome all their animals yet again  Which includes the two rabbits, a hamster and a dog :incazzato:

We managed to find somewhere for the rabbits and are currently looking for the dog (I'm not holding my breath tho because she is an entire staffy bitch with dog aggression ) but as the hamster is a biter and a screamer I said I would take her in 

Soo, without further a do please meet my yellow syrian girl 






She is 1 year old and called Rainbow, although her name does not suit her so will probably be changing at some point


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I despair of people sometimes. Much of the time actually.

It never ceases to amaze me how many pets are disposed of via Preloved and the like.

How many pets do you have at the moment?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Summersky said:


> I despair of people sometimes. Much of the time actually.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how many pets are disposed of via Preloved and the like.
> 
> How many pets do you have at the moment?


Only 8 here at the moment. This is the first I have taken in since getting Thai a year and a half ago, due to circumstances I can't take in as many as I used too so just do the leg work to get them into rescue or forever home.
But as Rainbow is a biter and I have a space after losing Casper a few months ago I said I would keep her here


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

She's stunning! I can't stand looking at free adds too frustrating


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice to see you over here  
She's lovely, love her colour too.
What Type of cage did she come with as if I can't already guess :thumbdown:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Nice to see you over here
> She's lovely, love her colour too.
> What Type of cage did she come with as if I can't already guess :thumbdown:


This is similar to what she had, her wheel was tiny 








She LOVES her new wheel, it must be so nice to be able to run without her back arching.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

God that's awful. I bet she can't believe her luck too!
This is what my little girl Lola was housed in a couple months back


Her wheel must've been 5 inches and she too went mad in her 8 inch wheel.
She's in a HH now.

Often hamsters that bite I find it's because they are in tiny cages because Lola was ment to be "bitey" but she's been lovely with me in her big cage.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I wish it was just the cage tbh, the poor girl is terrified.
They used to let the dog "kiss" her :thumbdown:

She is fine about me putting my hand in the cage already, but picking her up will be a work in progress with plenty of nommy things to help persuade her that not all humans are tits.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Stupid feckin people 
I'm sure with time she will come around. 
Yes lots of nom noms will start winning her over I'm sure.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhh!!!!! Shes lovely! Id love a hammie really miss having one about. But mother sais no. 

Its so sad that people just give animals way like an old book, I don't understand why they get them in the first place.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Aw she looks very sweet. Hope she tames up quickly for you, poor thing hasn't had a very nice life up to now from the sound of things.

I took in a girl last November who was kept in this tiny cage 

DSC_0994 by evel_lin, on Flickr

We had her for a couple of months before she passed away of old age. She was thoroughly spoiled and loved in the time we had her :crying: Tasty food, suitable sized wheel, loads of substrate for digging in and an Alaska cage that was about 3-4 times the size of her old one


----------

